# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Descensos los rios en Andalucia

## Mantaray

Soy kayakista y tengo una casita cerca el rio Genil en Iznajar tambien soy Inglese tan perdon mi espanol!

Yo se que sea posible de descenso el rio Genil pero puede alguien digame si hay las restriciones cuando puedo usar el rio? Suelta agua el embalse durante el verano? Hay cierto dias / semanas para sueltar el agua?

Tambien, puede alguien digame sobre los otros rios para piraguismo en Andalucia y los mejores meses?

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Mantaray, Bienvenido al foro. :Smile: 

A ver si alguien de la zona del rio Genil se conecta y nos da un poco de luz respecto a lo que tu comentas. 

Ojalá mi Inglés fuese como tu Español  :Wink: 


salu2  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

> Soy kayakista y tengo una casita cerca el rio Genil en Iznajar tambien soy Inglese tan perdon mi espanol!
> 
> Yo se que sea posible de descenso el rio Genil pero puede alguien digame si hay las restriciones cuando puedo usar el rio? Suelta agua el embalse durante el verano? Hay cierto dias / semanas para sueltar el agua?
> 
> Tambien, puede alguien digame sobre los otros rios para piraguismo en Andalucia y los mejores meses?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Del río Geníl no te puedo asegurar nada pues no lo sé, es casi 100% que ahora en verano, aguas abajo del embalse de Iznajar baje bastante agua, pue el emalse seguro que desagua las 24 horas.

Donde si te puedo asegurar que puedas hacer kayak, es en el río Guadalquivir. Aguas abajo del embalse del tranco, entre este embalse y Villanueva Del Arzobispo (Jaen). De hecho hay un sitio en el km 8 de la carretera (venta del pino), donde se pueden alquilar. Además baja un río de agua espectacular con bastantes rápidos.

----------


## Mantaray

Muchas gracias por las respuestas! :Smile: 

Vengo a Iznajar en Agosto tan espero traer mi kayak conmigo. Por cierto yo descubri un website se llame Yumping.com que lo tiene muchas informacion sobre piraguismo en Espana.

Gracias otra vez por tu ayudan! :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## pablok

Soy Pablo y estoy buscando gente que quiera bajar el rio Genil en la zona de benamejí, en kayak o en rafting !! quien se quiera apuntar ponerse en contacto conmigo!!! ergosoy@yahoo.com

----------

